# Desperate to find Power Supply for slim PC.



## albkan13 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 530S Slim PC, I decided to but a new Video Card so I could play some newer games. I already purchased the card, but like an idiot I forgot to check my power supply, it's 250W, not enough. So I searched high and low to find any info on updating my PC's power supply as well, but from what I saw it would appear that there are none that will fit in my slim case. I measured my current power supply and the space around it, it is (LxWxH) 178mm x 89mm x 70 mm. I found this website that has a few that would fit, but I have no idea if they would work/be compatible with my PC. I really need help with the details, I really have no idea when it comes to this stuff. 

The card needs 300W

Here are some card that would fit in my case.
http://www.directron.com/pc501.html
http://www.directron.com/ipp300f10.html
http://www.directron.com/flex0130b.html
http://www.directron.com/flex0130d.html
http://www.directron.com/ens0748afcg.html
Please will somebody take a look at these and help me out. If you need any more information, just ask.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

What you should do is remove your existing PSU and take all measurements (_not the occupied space, the actual PSU_).

Look at the connectors (_consider taking a photo_) then printing it.

NOW go shopping for one that is an exact match but min 400w, IF available.

The best way is to find a local computer service that will find and install what you need. That way you have a warranty in case you have problems later.

Installing a PSU yourself MAY be risky.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

these are the people to check with !!


http://www.pcpower.com/products/type/Power_Supplies/OEM_Solutions/index.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_500_Dell/index.html





email them !


----------

